# Living in Poland Opolskie



## markinpoland (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi, I am living close to Nysa in the Opolskie area of Poland ( Upper Silesia ). Lived here for a year already with my wife who is Polish and two children, 7 and 5 years. We have a farm here and are always interested in meeting or chatting to ex pats now living in Poland.


----------



## M8PL (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Mark, all,
I can answer any of your questions about living in Poland as I'm Polish, you can also send me a PM.


----------



## markinpoland (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks Jacek. I have been living here a year already however have been coming to Poland for around 9 years. I was in recruitment and was one of the first people from the UK to recruit Polish people for the UK job market. Thanks for your message.


----------



## martincelina (Dec 21, 2013)

Can you tell me about poland living style thanks...


----------



## markinpoland (Nov 3, 2013)

martincelina said:


> Can you tell me about poland living style thanks...


Hi, what was it in particular that you are interested in? Are you considering visiting Poland?


----------



## cealcor (Apr 4, 2014)

Poland is good place to live if you earn money in Euro or $$, because than your living cost of living are much lower. A big plus is that we have access to both the sea and the mountains  so you can explore a lot if you have the time. People also are fairly friendly terms often more foreigners than themselves. Unfortunately, the worst aspect is the bureaucracy and high taxes, which is why I mention above has passed working and earning in the currency of higher value. These are some relevant comments on quickly.


----------



## ascold (May 1, 2015)

I have lived in Wroclaw for 3 years and loved this city...


----------

